# Xbox 360 vs. PS3



## SlipSlice (Jul 6, 2007)

Aight..well as u have probably seen this question before, i am askin again! =) I am lookin to get a new system soon, i have a gamin computer, "somewhat" that is. And now im lookin for a console, but im lookin for something that is good all around.. Graphics of course,(top priority), the speed of the console, worth buying, bluray worth it? 
Overall im sure there is somebody out there who has had both systems and can probably give me some kind of detail on both.. So overall which is the better console guys? Im leanin towards the 360 right now, just because it will save me a couple hundred as of right now..

-S1iP


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 6, 2007)

personally i am a fan of the 360 as one i have one!
the ps3 seems to overheat a lot wich the 360 now has been fixed of.
The ps3 cost $831 to make so every sale cost sony money the ps3 is also $600 and a lot of people say stand alone blu ray or hd dvd players look better.

The 360 is not been given a 3 yr warranty. So not trying to sound like a fan boy here but 360


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2007)

I would go with the 360 right now, simply because it has a good game library and is cheaper.  IMO Blu-Ray isn't really worth it right now, especially since we don't even know if it will last as a movie format, and while the graphics of the 360 are slightly worse than the PS3 it doesn't hinder the enjoyment of the games.


----------



## SlipSlice (Jul 6, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> I would go with the 360 right now, simply because it has a good game library and is cheaper.  IMO Blu-Ray isn't really worth it right now, especially since we don't even know if it will last as a movie format, and while the graphics of the 360 are slightly worse than the PS3 it doesn't hinder the enjoyment of the games.



So IYO, u would say that the PS3 has better graphics, but the 360 has a wider variety of games, and more fun ones at that.. And plus like u said it will be a while before bluray will be pretty popular anyways.
hmm
all i have to say is more opinions!! they all help..that is how u compare!
thx.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 6, 2007)

would you get premium or elite? i personally would go elite as it has 120gb and hdmi


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 6, 2007)

Again, Xbox 360.  It's cheaper than the PS3, and like everyone else said, there are more games to choose from.  Yeah, PS3 as some great games like Resistance, but Xbox 360 still has a bigger game library and more great games.  Blu-Ray is nice, but it might not win the war vs. HD-DVD.  Microsoft gives you the option to buy the HD-DVD Add On if you want as well.

That's my opinion.

Oh yeah...Halo 3.

@freaksavior, of course Elite.  For $80 more, you get a 120GB instead of a 20GB, and HDMI, which can't be bought for Core and Premium.

And PS3 has a horrible online experience.  People say "yeah, it's free", screw that.  It sucks IMO.  Xbox Live has a better interface, better friends list.  You can buy HD Movies @ 720P, seasons of TV shows in HD or ED.  You can even buy video gameplay footage.  Demo's  are free too.  What else can you buy...change your gamertag, buy gamer pics, buy themes.  Everything.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jul 6, 2007)

i had a PS3 for a few months and was one of worst purchases i've made in a long while.  HOME was awful, felt like i was in a mixture of second life and the sims, (why make it yourself when you can copy).

there online service wasn't as good as xbox's.  i can understand why people would want to play street fighter and other arcade games, because these are classics.

not sure why i would want to download a PS1 game, that has 500 sequences and clones.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 6, 2007)

Personally I would go with the 360, I really don't care whether the PS3 is better than the 360 hardware-wise, I wouldn't even care if it was cheaper (which it isn't) I would never buy anything from Sony.
Sony don't care about their customers. On more than one occasion I've had Sony TELL me how I should be using my Sony product (Even though it was possible to do something Sony didn't outline as "ok"). I've had them be rude and even when trying to complain I've had them be rude. You are tied in to propritary (sp?) software and have DRM forced down your throat whether you like it or not. Not only that, but unless you buy the Japanese variant of the Sony product you are stuck with SHODDY quality and less quality hardware.

So, not only is Sony a company hell-bent on self-annihilation by isolating it's customers, but it sells poor quality products at MUCH higher prices because it has Sony written on it.

If I want to be screwed over I'll go get a mortgage thank you very much.


----------



## LonGun (Jul 6, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> Aight..well as u have probably seen this question before, i am askin again! =) I am lookin to get a new system soon, i have a gamin computer, "somewhat" that is. And now im lookin for a console, but im lookin for something that is good all around.. Graphics of course,(top priority), the speed of the console, worth buying, bluray worth it?
> *Overall im sure there is somebody out there who has had both systems and can probably give me some kind of detail on both.. *So overall which is the better console guys? Im leanin towards the 360 right now, just because it will save me a couple hundred as of right now..
> 
> -S1iP



*Or a discount on one*  (just kidding).
Here are the infos that might help:
http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html
http://www.games-digest.com/2007/07/microsofts-ap-1.html#more (so make sure if you're going for the xbox360, get the black edition to minimized those hardware problems like the old one had, but it costs a lil more)

Oh and by the way, I'm not spoiled, but I'd get just the PS3 to play Metal Gear Solid 4 when it comes out in November 2007 or maybe early in 2008 if it delays.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2007)

the xbox 360 has a 1:3 falure rate and the ps3 once better coding has been introdiced by gamers will our process the 360 because of its 8core cell processor also at 3.2 or 3.6Ghz at anyrate the same as the 360


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2007)

The PS3 is getting a $100 price cut July 12th though, just FYI for anyone interested.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 6, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> The PS3 is getting a $100 price cut July 12th though, just FYI for anyone interested.



Very nice indeed newtekie1......and on that note anyone in the hunt for a good used 360?


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 6, 2007)

Darknova said:


> I really don't care whether the PS3 is better than the 360





Darknova said:


> I would never buy anything from Sony.





Darknova said:


> Sony don't care about their customers.





Darknova said:


> it sells poor quality products



Wow... what's the opposite of a fanboy?? 
Enough flaming.  If you want to post something meaningful, feel free.  In fact I don't think you posted a single _good_ thing about either system there.

Personally I would wait either way.  With 1 in every 3 360's dying, don't waste your money till they get that all sorted out.  I enjoy my PS3 greatly, but like every else said, there aren't all that many games for it yet, and BluRay hasn't exactly taken the cake on the format war.  I've had numerous problems with their online store & download service, but gameplay online is very smooth for me (Resistance).  I like being able to play all my old PS1 & PS2 games on a single console, along with the new games.   The controllers recharge using USB, I find them smaller and more comfortable than 360's, and they use motion sensing similar to the Wii.  7-in-1 built in flash card reader is a nice touch, along with 4 front USB ports for external hdds, flash drives, iPods, etc.  Web browser could still use some fine tuning, but the on screen QWERTY keyboard is great.  1080p downloadable content (movie trailers, games, etc), full HD upscaling of PS1 games, PS2 games, DVD's, and of course BluRay built in.  BlueTooth controllers, headsets, keyboards, etc. make things easy.

Never owned an Xbox 360, can't say too much about them besides what I've read in the news/online.  I've played them before, and like them just fine too.

Up to you man, but I'd be patient and see how all this mess pans out in a month or two.


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 6, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> The PS3 is getting a $100 price cut July 12th though, just FYI for anyone interested.



Getting conflicting reports here:

"At present, we have no plans," Chubachi told Reuters when asked whether Sony had any plans to cut the PS3 price. http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9584_22-6195127.html

"reports that the Playstation 3 is finally getting a $100 price cut in exactly one week, next Thursday, July 12. That date also coincides (I'm guessing not coincidentally) with the E3 Media & Business Summit, which runs July 11-13 in Santa Monica."
http://blogs.pcworld.com/gameon/archives/004828.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Darknova said:


> but it sells poor quality products at MUCH higher prices because it has Sony written on it.



Poor quality products?  Did you see the 33% failure rate on the Xbox360 compared to the sub-1% rate of the PS3?

Assuming the Xbox360 doesn't come down in price to match the PS3 July 12th the PS3 will only be $20 more than the 360.  The 360 will have a bigger hard drive, but the PS3 has blu-ray(a $200 value on the 360 side for the comparable HD-DVD add-on) and wireless(a $100 value on the 360 side).


----------



## Kreij (Jul 6, 2007)

I too see conflicting reports on the PS3 price cut ...

*Corporation president dismisses rumours*
Sony Corp. has put an end to rumours that a PlayStation 3 price drop is imminent, with president Ryoji Chubachi stating that there are "no immediate plans" to introduce a cut. 
The rumours emerged following an advertisement from US retailer Circuit City which indicated that SCEA was to cut USD 100 off the price of the console. An official announcement was expected next week at the E3 Media and Business Summit.
But according to Bloomberg, Chubachi has said there are "no immediate plans as of now" to reduce the price. 
He added that any decisions regarding the price point of PlayStation 3 "is a matter" for the gaming arm of the business, Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. 
Chubachi also said that Sony Corp. is looking likely to meet its operating margin target of 5 per cent for the year ending March 2008.

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=26445


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 6, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> Aight..well as u have probably seen this question before, i am askin again! =) I am lookin to get a new system soon, i have a gamin computer, "somewhat" that is. And now im lookin for a console, but im lookin for something that is good all around.. Graphics of course,(top priority), the speed of the console, worth buying, bluray worth it?
> Overall im sure there is somebody out there who has had both systems and can probably give me some kind of detail on both.. So overall which is the better console guys? Im leanin towards the 360 right now, just because it will save me a couple hundred as of right now..
> 
> -S1iP



3 words....'Gears Of War' 



Take it from me, go for the 360.....I have one and they are awesome....if you cant make your mind up, just try 'The Darkness' on the 360, it will blow you away!

PLUS, the 360 has some top titles coming out very soon, one of those being Halo 3 (XBOX360 exclusive), Resident Evil 5, Army Of Two, GTA IV.....I could go on all night!!!

IMHO 360  PS3


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep, conflicting reports, but I think a lot of people will agree a price drop is sorely needed and I refuse to believe Sony is stupid enough to let the PS3 continue to fall behind because they are too stubburn to lower the price.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 6, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Poor quality products?  Did you see the 33% failure rate on the Xbox360 compared to the sub-1% rate of the PS3?
> 
> Assuming the Xbox360 doesn't come down in price to match the PS3 July 12th the PS3 will only be $20 more than the 360.  The 360 will have a bigger hard drive, but the PS3 has blu-ray(a $200 value on the 360 side for the comparable HD-DVD add-on) and wireless(a $100 value on the 360 side).




Very interesting point you have there.  You make me wanna sell my 360 even more!


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 6, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> 3 words....'Gears Of War'
> Take it from me, go for the 360.....I have one and they are awesome....if you cant make your mind up, just try 'The Darkness' on the 360, it will blow you away!
> 
> PLUS, the 360 has some top titles coming out very soon, one of those being Halo 3 (XBOX360 exclusive), Resident Evil 5, Army Of Two, GTA IV.....I could go on all night!!!
> ...



It's a good point, but let's be intellectually honest here, games have nothing to do with which system is better per se.  Although, the games available for play can be a huge factor (as we've been seeing since the PS3 release) in which system an individual purchases.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 6, 2007)

error_f0rce said:


> It's a good point, but let's be intellectually honest here, games have nothing to do with which system is better per se.  Although, the games available for play can be a huge factor (as we've been seeing since the PS3 release) in which system an individual purchases.



Very true m8, but the 360 has some great titles atm


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2007)

error_f0rce said:


> It's a good point, but let's be intellectually honest here, games have nothing to do with which system is better per se.  Although, the games available for play can be a huge factor (as we've been seeing since the PS3 release) in which system an individual purchases.



IMO games definitely make up which system is better.  Technology wise the PS3 might be the better system, but that doesn't mean anything if the other consoles available have better games.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> IMO games definitely make up which system is better.  Technology wise the PS3 might be the better system, but that doesn't mean anything if the other consoles available have better games.


oo i wanna quote someone too!!!


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 6, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> IMO games definitely make up which system is better.  Technology wise the PS3 might be the better system, but that doesn't mean anything if the other consoles available have better games.



Very true.  The PS1 launch was almost similiar, but was made up for later on through various titles (some of which are my all-time favorites of any system) such as the FF's, the MGS's, etc and so-on.  I've had my 360 for some time now, and unfortunately ever time I turn it on, I worry that it will be the last time (RROD).  I am craving a PS3 lately.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 6, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> would you get premium or elite? i personally would go elite as it has 120gb and hdmi



:werd:


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 6, 2007)

I wanted a PS3. Then I asked the same question you did. I was scared about the 360 failure rate, but hey, it has a way better library and better online capabilities plus most of the games
made for both systems are more realistic looking on the 360. I always loved sony and hated microsoft but now I love my 360 and wouldnt buy a ps3 anymore. 

Right now I just want to play crysis which is only going to be on PC plus battlefield 2 for Pc is way better than the console versions.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 6, 2007)

ALL I CAN REALLY SAY IS.........the xbox360 blew up on some kid....just go for a ps3... and if your into final fantasy/kingdomhearts 2 then you might wanna just go for a ps3, but if you want some online play then go for the 360, solo and dont care too much about online play then go for ps3. all in all both are great,but I see the ps3 going in a good direction so my vote for ps3. ALSO once unreal tournament 3 or whatever comes out you can if you want use a keyboard and mouse on your ps3 to play it. dont think you can on your 360 you prolly can but doubt it


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 7, 2007)

Get the 360, with the new three year warranty you can't go wrong.

Besides, PS3 is loosing exclusives to the left and right... not a good sign, even with the bad hardware reliability, you'll get a better gaming experience from the 360 at this moment.

Not to say that the PS3 is bad, it's a great console, but the price and availability of games are a big plus for the 360 camp right now.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 7, 2007)

here is a list of games that are available. I'd rather play the 360 with the exception of some PS3 games. Its up to you. 

xbox360

http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?...ames&dlx_type=all&date_filter=all&sortdir=asc

PS3

http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?...ames&dlx_type=all&date_filter=all&sortdir=asc


----------



## Kursah (Jul 7, 2007)

Don't count Sony's console out yet, both the PS1 and PS2 were kind of slow starters on the game front. Then they released a few good games to hold off until the slew came in. All it would take is a bunch of good games to hit the PS3 and all those supporting the XBox360 will be sniffling and whining. Granted the XBox360 is a decent console, it's failure ratio would be my number one reason to not get it, 3 year warranty or not? Oh so you get an extended warranty because your console is most likely to fail??? Who wants to wait on RMA? I'd rather have fewer good games to enjoy then have to wait to play more good games because of service. I read that article about the guy with the 11 xbox360's, that alone along with the recording on 1up.com don't impress me any more with Microsoft then you 360 fanboys dog on Sony's customer service.

Personally I look at all ends, I've always had a Playstation, never right away, but I've had the original playstation, then the PSOne, then a Playstation 2, then a PS2 Slim. I love the game library, and granted the Xbox was good also, I would play it here and there, I didn't own one. Remember, Sony has a history of striking with good games late. Don't be pushing the PS3 off the top yet, it's proving that it's harder to code for, and hopefully that will start to improve, and once it does, I really think the quality of games will become hard for the 360 to compete against. Sure the 360 will probably alwayse match on graphics, but once those 8 cores get properly utilized, there may be little left for competition. We'll see and I could be completely wrong. I like both systems, but if I was going to choose which system to spend that kind of cash on, the most bang for the buck is clearly the PS3. If you add up all the features on the PS3, then try to match that with the 360, you'll be spending way more money, granted you may not want or "need" those features, add it up. Both MS and Sony I believe are still losing money on their consoles, maybe MS has started to catch up to at least breaking even, but I haven't followed too closely. Either way, keep a watch out, and remember it took a little bit for past Playstation consoles to get good games, but once it started happening, there were many classics released. Right now the Wii is winning anyways, if you want to go off of today's big time winner, it is the Wii. My G/F wants one, I don't, but it looks interesting to say the least.

I recommend for someone deciding to buy a new console to do some research, decide on what you want, if you want game selection NOW, then get the 360, it'll be like picking a straw, 1 out of 3 is short(ed), but that's why there's the new 3 year warranty. Or you can get the better console now and wait for better games to come, which they will, and get the PS3, or  you can get the current best seller with games, activities, family fun, general fun, etc, which would be the Nintendo Wii. Don't impulse buy in this category or you may be unimpressed and upset you unwisely spent your money. Those are my opinions and recommendations.


----------



## SlipSlice (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow thx for all of ur replys guys, them came quick. 

I will take all what i have read from this and decide, u will be hearing from me shortly im sure..


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like the price cut was real, so the high end PS3 is now only $20 more than the high end Xbox360.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Looks like the price cut was real, so the high end PS3 is now only $20 more than the high end Xbox360.


That makes it worth it in my book. Elite + HDDVD is now more than PS3, even with it's BluRay.

Anybody want to buy a Samsung BDP-1000? lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2007)

And don't forget about the wireless too, I know I need it since I can't run a cable directly to my entertainment center.  That puts the 360 even further out there.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> And don't forget about the wireless too, I know I need it since I can't run a cable directly to my entertainment center.  That puts the 360 even further out there.


Oh yeah, I completely forgot about that. SO, you wanna buy a used BluRay player in excellent condition? lol j/k


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 9, 2007)

And now, as you've probably read in the news, the PS3 is only $20 more than the 360.  Hrm... gee.... as far as I'm concerned it's a no brainer now.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 9, 2007)

Now all they need to do is release the uber games soon.  Then we will start to see some competition!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 9, 2007)

Woot price cut!
I'm gonna laugh at all my rich friends with their PS3's.


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 9, 2007)

cjoyce1980 said:


> i had a PS3 for a few months and was one of worst purchases i've made in a long while.  HOME was awful, felt like i was in a mixture of second life and the sims, (why make it yourself when you can copy).



How can you say HOME was awful when its not even out yet? I own all 3 next-gen systems, the Wii, 360, and PS3 and out of all 3 I play my PS3 the most. Sure it has less games, but it has a much better interface and better gameplay for games shared amongst consoles. Also for people making stupid remarks like the games look better on 360, that is not a valid point. 360 has had a year to refine any games out for it now, if you look at the games from 360s release they were terrible (I know because I have them). Compare those games to ones like Resistance and its no competition. Also look at the 360s HUGE failure rate compared to the PS3 minuscule  one. Over time the PS3 WILL beat the 360. I'd much rather have a free online service than a p2p one. Oh, and the 360 automatically updates, while the PS3 does not, so people who like to use custom firmwares, etc. benefit from manual updates.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 9, 2007)

if your a hardcore gamer, buy ps3. if your a casual gamer, buy 360.


----------



## ktr (Jul 9, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> if your a hardcore gamer, buy ps3. if your a casual gamer, buy 360.



dont know about that, for the 360 has a higher original games compared the ps3 from what i can see now and what i can see on ign release dates.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 9, 2007)

I've got both and would lean toward a 360 now since there are more games now... but i could save you some money on a PS3 lol (hope the mods dont mind)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=387204#post387204

Oh and about the Blu-Ray or HD-DVD to me the image quality is exactly the same no difference what-so-ever!


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 10, 2007)

metal gear solid and final fantasy are hardcore games, resistance is much longer single player than gears (with alot more depth), better driving games (aka grand tri), better fighting games...graphics are better (every hardcore gamer has to have graphics)...its a better system all around people just arn't willing to throw that kind of money because they dont know what they are actually getting.


and actually...blu-ray has a higher aspect ratio than hd-dvd, which gives around a 10 percent better picture, take tests on it all day long...(i work at best buy)

also, im 99% sure that xbox hd-dvd only goes up to 720p, while ps3 blu ray gives full 1080p


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> metal gear solid and final fantasy are hardcore games, resistance is much longer single player than gears, better driving games (aka grand tri), better fighting games...graphics are better (every hardcore gamer has to have graphics)...its a better system all around people just arn't willing to throw that kind of money because they dont know what they are actually getting.
> 
> 
> and actually...blu-ray has a higher aspect ratio that hd-dvd, which gives around a 10 percent better picture, take tests on it all day long...(i work at best buy)



Higher aspect ratio?  your kiddn' right..... It varies greatly depending on the movie.....

Edit: 360 HD-DVD goes up to 1080i via component cables, 1080p via HDMI/VGA


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 10, 2007)

movies side by side have higher aspect ratio on blu ray vs hd-dvd (same movie)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a PS3, my most recent purchase in March/April and a 360 which Ive had over a year. I love the 360. The console is probably one of the best (right up there with the PS/PS2 /PS3) and the games are fun and beautiful. Online is definitely much better with the 360 as well. However, its a hot running console, even matching the PS3. THE RROD of death seems to happen sometimes out of the box. Accessories for it cost an arm and a leg and processing power and video power are weaker compared to the PS3, although still bad ass. Last but not least, the games are plentiful.

Now, the PS3 is only $20 more than the high end 360 Elite. HDMI is built in, wifi built in, blue tooth built in, front mounted USB x 4, nifty compartment door for the memory card reader, brilliant 1080P gaming and upconverting of older games for newer tvs. Games that are out, are extremely beautiful and havent even taken 1/10th advantage of the power of the PS3. 
Heat is a problem with the PS3 with no safe aftermarket cooler out for it currently, that I know of. Games are lacking, but in the next few months, the slew of games being released will make up for it. Of course, it costs more, but not much. Locked into Blu-Ray, but Microsoft locks you into HD-DVD, so you dont have a choice or hybrid drive. Fingerprints on it are too easy to notice and attracts dust like a magnet.

Personally, Id get both of them, if you could afford it. If not, Id go PS3, even though I love my 360.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Jul 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> movies side by side have higher aspect ratio on blu ray vs hd-dvd (same movie)



Higher as in wider.... So if the same movies have 2:35:1 it will be wider on the PS3??


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 10, 2007)

by the end of this year ps3 will have 180 new games. 

and i agree wareagle, and that's what i meant by people are getting alot more stuff they just dont actually know what they are paying extra for..oh well. and ps3 is about to have the same type of online as xbox 360. and the rumble controller will also be released soon from sony.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Jul 10, 2007)

of the two consoles you can guarantee the Ps3 will have the longer longevity cycle, the superior build quality and possibly more third party support and exclusive games. If price was not an issue id get a ps3 over and xbox and if Price were an issue id wait until the ps3 falls in price, as someone who was considering an xbox i have to be honest the 1 in 3 failure rate has totally put me off buying a xbox 360.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 10, 2007)

also, at best buy we've had 5 xbox 360 demo replacements due to the red light of death. however, we've had the same ps3 since launch.

secondly, the ps3 stays on in our store 24/7, while surprisingly we turn the xbox off every night. just a little thought (microsoft has recently paid 1 billion dollars out of pocket to extend their warranty).


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 10, 2007)

I work at Best Buy as well (Store 760 Meriden, CT) and we've gone through like 4 360s and still on the same PS3. Neither my PS3 or the Store's PS3 ever overheats, ever. BB leaves theirs on 24/7 and I almost as well. Also my brother owns a PS3 and he never has overheating issues, nor does anyone else I know who has one...


----------



## CH@NO (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll think the PS3 is superior than the 360, for me the most important thing is the games and Sony on Its previous version defenitly held the crown. It's true that every console has Its awesome games just the Play Station holds a major RPG titles, and I like this genere very much.

On the visual performance both of those consoles are pretty much the same, in some games one seems more blurred than the other version, but both of them surely looks very nice.

Oviously I'm think on buyin the PS3 when the price drops 'cause at the moment simply there aren't to much worth titles and It's not fair to expend so much money to play them.

Waint until the price drops and on the mean time use your PC to play something else.

SALUDOS!!


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 10, 2007)

goto your local best buy today, price dropped buy 100US$!


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> movies side by side have higher aspect ratio on blu ray vs hd-dvd (same movie)



um, from what i've seen, most blu ray and hd-dvd stick to the 16:10 aspect ratio to match the 16:10 aspect ratio of many high def tvs.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> if your a hardcore gamer, buy ps3. if your a casual gamer, buy 360.



LOL that is the most ridiculous comment ever..

What make the PS3 so good for gaming? A BluRay player? The PS3 is a all in one box. Not too good of  exclusives other than MGS and ?..  I dunno, that is because most of the exclusives are now for both systems except a couple of titles I wouldnt dish out 500.00 to play. 

Now the 360 might have a big problem with the failure rate but the library is already huge. With 56 games rated 8.0/10 and above and the PS3 with only 21 games rated 8.0/10 and above. I'd say the gamer would want to play games, not watch movies and view pics.. 

Do your research and write a better comment. 

Anyway, 

if I was a hardcore gamer I would own a 360, PS3 and a (gaming)PC to play all kinds of games.

if I was a  serious gamer I would own a (gaming)PC and 360. 

if I was a  gaming enthusiast I would own a 360

if I was a person who likes games but also would like to do other things I would own a PS3..

The PS3 is nice and cool, but it does not offer the same quality of games as the 360.



PS2 library was the best yet but that was the PS2.. Sony messed up bad before and after the PS3 launch costing them 
exclusives and contracts with developers. They need a miracle to catch up. The 360 is now way ahead of the game and
will keep pulling ahead as long as Sony keeps slacking. The price break was a good marketing strategy but they should have 
done it with the release of a major exclusive title to get people more interested in buying one. Right now Sony has no exclusives
worth my time and money.... Sorry.


All of this is my opinion. Everyone is entitled to one.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## jocksteeluk (Jul 10, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> LOL that is the most ridiculous comment ever..
> 
> What make the PS3 so good for gaming? A BluRay player? The PS3 is a all in one box. Not too good of a exclusives other than MGS and ?..  I dunno, that is because most of the exclusives are now for both systems except a couple of titles I wouldnt dish out 500.00 to play.
> 
> ...



id have to say your post is based purely on personal preference, a serious gamer would choose to play what ever format they choose whether that be pc, xbox, ps3 or wii the only thing really stopping the ps3 being the no.1 console is the fact it cost so god damn much.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 10, 2007)

jocksteeluk said:


> id have to say your post is based purely on personal preference, a serious gamer would choose to play what ever format they choose whether that be pc, xbox, ps3 or wii the only thing really stopping the ps3 being the no.1 console is the fact it cost so god damn much.



I understand your point but I dont understand why you would rather play boring games
over exciting ones?  I would imagine a gamer wanting to have a wide variety of quality games 
to play and right now sony cant offer that and when they can the 360 will have triple the amount of games.. 

Just so you know Im not talking out my ass here is a list of games and rating for each system..


xbox360

http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?...ames&dlx_type=all&date_filter=all&sortdir=asc

PS3

http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?...ames&dlx_type=all&date_filter=all&sortdir=asc




Plus a lot of people want to buy a PS3 because of the hype. Sony already lied so many times I dunno why people are still buying into their lies.


----------



## SlipSlice (Jul 10, 2007)

First off of what i have heard from the PS3 i might just wanna go with that now, i mean i have had my ps2 for 5 years now and never cleaned it once still runs like a charm.  except what i don't get, it lags on GTA:San Andreas, in the Big citys when u are driving..i dunno though had to throw that out(not the game, the comment. ..i don't want to buy a ps3 that is goin to take me to computer worries(laggin) . that is why im goin to move on to consoles sometimes when im pissed, but i will still update my computer from time to time.. I just don't have the money right now with still being in High school and workin part time, its hard to update computers, parts are extremely expensive. I'm sure u all understand.

And on the comment about the billion dollars, do u think a billion is a-lot to Microsoft?I wouldn't really know i don't search facts on microsoft but i know its an extremly rich business.

S1iP



Ravenas said:


> also, at best buy we've had 5 xbox 360 demo replacements due to the red light of death. however, we've had the same ps3 since launch.
> 
> secondly, the ps3 stays on in our store 24/7, while surprisingly we turn the xbox off every night. just a little thought (microsoft has recently paid 1 billion dollars out of pocket to extend their warranty).


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 10, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> LOL that is the most ridiculous comment ever..
> 
> What make the PS3 so good for gaming? A BluRay player? The PS3 is a all in one box. Not too good of  exclusives other than MGS and ?..  I dunno, that is because most of the exclusives are now for both systems except a couple of titles I wouldnt dish out 500.00 to play.
> 
> ...




do you even know what an enthusiast is?....


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> do you even know what an enthusiast is?....



Do you know what a bitch-slap is??


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> do you even know what an enthusiast is?....



Notice I say gaming enthusiast not just enthusiast. Meaning: A person who enjoys gaming and anything related. Plus the person is into it so much he or she is not like the average consumer but more advanced (like knowing about specs and the way the technology is used, also release dates and all info related to gaming and gaming technology).. 

You dont have to own multiple systems to be able to appreciate gaming... IMO the 360 is what I would see someone who is crazy about gaming, who has to choose one platform under 600 choose. Reason being, because of the library, specs, online features, xbox live arcade, gaming videos, game demos, achievement points, game trailers, plus everything else they have to offer. I would rather have that than WiFi and bluray. Shit I dont even want to choose a format until I know which one is going to work with all movie studios because that would mean 
I'd have to get two players to view different movies made by different studios.. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 10, 2007)

I consider myself somewhat of a gaming enthusiast, nothing more, I have a PS2, a Gaming PC and my G/F has her X-Box and her Gaming PC. So does that mean what I consider myself is wrong because of your scale? 

I agree you don't have to own mult. systems to appreciate gaming, but it's more appreciable when you have multiple systems to see how games grow on different harware. I still have the most fun on my console, but I like being able to tune and tweak my games on the PC. I don't know if I agree with your scale, I think the grey zone is too large to be narrowed down to a scale that simple, but I may be wrong. That's why we all have opinions correct?

But I do see where you're going TSX. 

But like I said earlier, don't hold the PS3 out just yet, Sony has a thing of waiting a while after releasing a console before launching a ton of games, and a mass ammount of good ones. I think all consoles will have more good games in the future, and the ratio of good-to-bland games will improve upon the past. So it really doesn't matter what way you go, but choosing one that suits your requirements (like a PC) is the best way to go.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 10, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> First off of what i have heard from the PS3 i might just wanna go with that now, i mean i have had my ps2 for 5 years now and never cleaned it once still runs like a charm.  except what i don't get, it lags on GTA:San Andreas, in the Big citys when u are driving..i dunno though had to throw that out(not the game, the comment. ..i don't want to buy a ps3 that is goin to take me to computer worries(laggin) . that is why im goin to move on to consoles sometimes when im pissed, but i will still update my computer from time to time.. I just don't have the money right now with still being in High school and workin part time, its hard to update computers, parts are extremely expensive. I'm sure u all understand.
> 
> And on the comment about the billion dollars, do u think a billion is a-lot to Microsoft?I wouldn't really know i don't search facts on microsoft but i know its an extremly rich business.
> 
> S1iP




Yep PS2 was the shit. I got mine at launch and my first game was tekken tag tounament. Last game MK Armageddon.  I loved my PS2 so much but couldnt look at it anymore on my 1080p screen. So I almost got a PS3 but then came to my senses.


----------



## Ehstii (Jul 10, 2007)

PS3 sucks.

you cant even find a working system at a gaming store to even try it out.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 10, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I consider myself somewhat of a gaming enthusiast, nothing more, I have a PS2, a Gaming PC and my G/F has her X-Box and her Gaming PC. So does that mean what I consider myself is wrong because of your scale?
> 
> I agree you don't have to own mult. systems to appreciate gaming, but it's more appreciable when you have multiple systems to see how games grow on different harware. I still have the most fun on my console, but I like being able to tune and tweak my games on the PC. I don't know if I agree with your scale, I think the grey zone is too large to be narrowed down to a scale that simple, but I may be wrong. That's why we all have opinions correct?
> 
> ...



No because you probably know a whole lot more than the average consumer who just buys a console to fool around when he or she gets bored whereas you probably follow the scene pretty closely and understand the ins and out of the technology used to run these games. 

I have owned all system from 85' and up except 3DO, Saturn, Jaguar and Neo-Geo. 
I also have been into computer gaming since my apple iic playing choplifter and a whole bunch of games I also had a adams computer that had a slot to play coleco vision games as well.


My scale is just an opinion and doesnt mean much, but that is the way I see it.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 10, 2007)

lol tsx, i guess your reasoning of why xbox 360 is better is because you have played every console since 85' and started playing pc at doom.

pretty much what im getting from you....

plenty of more features than xbox 360, better graphics, better processors, blu ray included. original games like metal gear solid & final fantasy, best racing game, best fighting games. (all of this is my opinion)

instead of taking such an aggresive approach to this topic, try taking other people opinions into consideration instead of acting like the "knowledge base".

and yes a billion is alot to them, because it is part of their profit...microsoft is here to make money off people.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> lol tsx, i guess your reasoning of why xbox 360 is better is because you have played every console since 85' and started playing pc at doom.
> 
> pretty much what im getting from you....
> 
> ...



LOL I im not getting aggressive I meant it as a joke.. 




I edited my post I have been playing on computers since my dads apple iic. I used to play a game called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 karateka

I understand, you have good taste in games but I couldnt see myself buying a PS3 for five really off the wall titles. The only titles I see that I'd like to get are MGS God of war and maybe Cypher Complex.
Other than that I'll pass. Socom got played out since part two. GT4 was a very big let down.
Tekken is dated and the soundtrack is annoying. I dunno.. 

I do like Devil May Cry  and that is coming to the 360. Maybe if sony gets some better titles
I'd get a PS3 but I wouldnt right now. As for getting it now and waiting for the hot titles
to come out, I'd rather get a 360 (I already do) and get a PS3 when the better stuff comes and then there might be another price drop.


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 10, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> LOL I im not getting aggressive I meant it as a joke..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol didn't know if you were joking or not...



also, i owned a 360 for about a year sold it on ebay recently for 430$. i'll buy a ps3 once my computer project is done.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't think it's occured to anyone, that both the 360 and Ps3 were absolute flops compared to the potential they had, and they neglected some of the core elements that would have really made them 'next-gen.' Now they're just beefed up versions of their predecessors.

I have a feeling Sony will ride the Ps3 until the xbox craps all over itself then they'll jump ship and give into the reality that PC gaming hardware has dwarfed consoles and put their time and money into that; doing essentially what Microsoft did with the xbox, building a compact computer. 

In the end that's all they are, just scaled down computers. Somewhere along the lines, the console developers and PC developers are going to have to come together and create a 'box.' No frills at first, just a board, a chip, a gpu, a sound card, headphone jack, couple controller ports, hard disk, ethernet and dvd drive with a monitor and most importantly, a basic operating system, that doesn't provide you the power of Linux or Windows, but allows you to perform basic tasks and functions, file management and internet. 

With the amount of games that are coded for the consoles before being ported to PCs, there's obviously a trend by console game developers to not be worried about writing them for their PC counterparts. If that's their mentality then they might as well just build the 'box,' and ports will be done away with. 


With that said, I'd tend to lean towards the Ps3 for future investment, but I've played both, neither stood out, they just appaulled me. I guess my advice is useless then lol.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jul 10, 2007)

some facts

the PS3 CPU is more powerful, but if you compare the two GPU's xbox 360 comes out on top every time.

thats what games consoles are all about, graphics hardware and in this war, the xbox 360 won from day one.

if i were you get a wii and a 360, i also had a PS3 at launch which i can not say that i've got rid of thank god!!!  the PS3 is a rich mans clone of everything xbox, wii, second life and the sims have been working towards.

dont be a sheep!

P.S. if sony did care about customers and developers then it would of listened to them and got it out with a DVD ROM over a year and a half ago.

P.S.S. the blu-ray drives in the PS3 have a 1 in 3 failure rate also, sony do not tell you that cos the machine dont leave the factory.

P.S.S.S. over heat is only a problem with the 360 if you dont give it room to breath. so dont stick it in a closed space, use some common sence!


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 10, 2007)

Here are some links to fuel the fire 

http://www.gamespot.com/features/61...=multimodule&tag=multimodule;features;title;5

http://www.gamespot.com/features/6171831/p-5.html

http://www.gamespot.com/features/6171831/p-6.html

http://www.gamespot.com/features/6171831/p-7.html

http://www.1up.com/do/feature?cId=3155393


80gb why not 120gb ?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070709/lf_afp/entertainmentlifestylejapanusgamesony_070709071407



More technical stuff

http://www.gamersreports.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t4621.html

http://www.xbox365.com/news.cgi?id=GGuNNGrdiL08311147



I tried looking for a article that had some really good info but couldnt find it, maybe next time..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 10, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> movies side by side have higher aspect ratio on blu ray vs hd-dvd (same movie)


That's the TVs you're using to compare, doing that, then. I have both the HD-DVD add-on for 360, and the Samsung BDP-1000, and we purposely compared a few movies back to back, to see which is better. (Nine Inch Nails: Beside You in Time, was the most recent) Neither were better, or even different, for that matter. So if a movie is offered on both formats, we just buy the cheaper one.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm more amazed at some of these console's ability to NOT overheat, given how little room the components have to breathe.

And I used to get nervous leaving a SEGA on pause all day while at school...shoot I don't think I could go through the stress of owning a newer console.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 10, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> um, from what i've seen, most blu ray and hd-dvd stick to the 16:10 aspect ratio to match the 16:10 aspect ratio of many high def tvs.


HDTVs are 16:9. And most of the movies on both formats, are actually in their native, theatre aspect ratio. Meaning they're still in a "letterbox".


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> HDTVs are 16:9. And most of the movies on both formats, are actually in their native, theatre aspect ratio. Meaning they're still in a "letterbox".



woops, wasn't thinking for a minute there, i was kinda tired and stuff.  yeah it is, my bad, i think i was thinking more along the lines of a computer widescreen


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 10, 2007)

Xbox can play Doom.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 10, 2007)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Xbox can play Doom.



Yep..


----------



## SlipSlice (Jul 11, 2007)

Its a fight in my opinion, i gotta say from all of those pictures though the 360 looks more polished on graphics, and the ps3 looks more detailed in a way.  But i mean there isn't THAT much of crazy graphics diff. IMO.
What i am wondering about is this..Do Xbox360's play regular DVD's?
And would it be worth it to get the Ps3 for the graphics and the bluray player, as well.. I mean check out this link..and this is the cheap one compared to Phillips price on a bluray.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5984216

-S1iP


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> Its a fight in my opinion, i gotta say from all of those pictures though the 360 looks more polished on graphics, and the ps3 looks more detailed in a way.  But i mean there isn't THAT much of crazy graphics diff. IMO.
> What i am wondering about is this..Do Xbox360's play regular DVD's?
> And would it be worth it to get the Ps3 for the graphics and the bluray player, as well.. I mean check out this link..and this is the cheap one compared to Phillips price on a bluray.
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5984216
> ...



Yes the 360 plays dvds and also upscales them if you use the VGA or HDMI connection.


Do you want to play games or watch movies?? Ask yourself this question.. I already gave my 2 cents in the previous post's.


----------



## SlipSlice (Jul 11, 2007)

Def. play games because that is the main reason that i am goin to buy a console.. so errm im goin to go with the 360 i guess, but bundle deals sux..u find a good bundle at target, walmart, bestbuy, circuit city, anything that is in a local normal town send me the link, most of the games suck, likes sports games, i dont' play sports games really, mostly 1st person shooters and stuff.

But keep givin tips guys. !!! 
slip


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2007)

SlipSlice, if you're looking for a bundle, the the nearby Costco and Sam's Club always have great bundles on Console + games + accessories.

EDIT: Here's a little info from IGN, about the new Xbox 360's w/ 65nm.

http://gear.ign.com/articles/802/802492p1.html


----------



## SlipSlice (Jul 11, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> SlipSlice, if you're looking for a bundle, the the nearby Costco and Sam's Club always have great bundles on Console + games + accessories.
> 
> EDIT: Here's a little info from IGN, about the new Xbox 360's w/ 65nm.
> 
> http://gear.ign.com/articles/802/802492p1.html



I never really go to Sam's Clubs, but thx for the suggestions I might check it out.. And on the Code name "Falcon" chip they are puttin in the new ones, is the price going to go up on the 360's? i wouldn't think so but u never know.. And do u know when they are releasing these new ones? It just says they are near completion..more waiting!
lol
thx
-slip


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2007)

Everything I know about "Falcon" is what I read on that article.  

Here are some bundle's from Sam's Club, and some can be seen at the store.

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/search.do?searchtype=simple&catg=1&simplesearchfor=Xbox+360&simpleitemtype=0&x=0&y=0

Btw, are you going to get a Pro or Elite?


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> I never really go to Sam's Clubs, but thx for the suggestions I might check it out.. And on the Code name "Falcon" chip they are puttin in the new ones, is the price going to go up on the 360's? i wouldn't think so but u never know.. And do u know when they are releasing these new ones? It just says they are near completion..more waiting!
> lol
> thx
> -slip




There are rumors that the price will drop 100 dollars too.


----------



## SlipSlice (Jul 11, 2007)

What is the BIG diff. between pro and elite? Is it the 120 gb harddrive compared to the 20gb pretty much... because i think the processor speeds are the same on the elite and the pro..
but haven't read a whole lot of info yet on them.

and if there is goin to be a 100$ drop on the 360's that would be reasonable buying then.
slip


----------



## Wile E (Jul 11, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> What is the BIG diff. between pro and elite? Is it the 120 gb harddrive compared to the 20gb pretty much... because i think the processor speeds are the same on the elite and the pro..
> but haven't read a whole lot of info yet on them.
> 
> and if there is goin to be a 100$ drop on the 360's that would be reasonable buying then.
> slip


The only real differences for the elite are bigger HD, it's black, and it has integrated HDMI.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> The only real differences for the elite are bigger HD, it's black, and it has integrated HDMI.



and its 80 dollars more..


----------



## Wile E (Jul 11, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> and its 80 dollars more..


That's not too bad when you consider it costs more than $80 just for the upgraded HD.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That's not too bad when you consider it costs more than $80 just for the upgraded HD.



I know, its a no-brainer especially if you dont own the system yet.. I am dying to trade mine in for one or maybe get it and mod my current one..


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2007)

33% failure rate vs. sub 3%.  We know what is better.  Plus the company with the 33% failure rate is now blaming the problem on OUR surge protectors?!?!  Please.  The problem is with thier horribly engineered and produced PCB, that warps under heat causing the CPU or GPU or both to come free from horribly designed console.  I own neither.  They had to extend the warranty or it would of been doom!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 11, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> I know, its a no-brainer especially if you dont own the system yet.. I am dying to trade mine in for one or maybe get it and mod my current one..


Yeah, if I can find a good deal on one, or get a good price for my Premium, I want the Elite as well.


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, if I can find a good deal on one, or get a good price for my Premium, I want the Elite as well.



They are so hard to come by out here.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2007)

From the creators of vaunted titles such as Windows ME, Pre-SP2 XT, and VISTA!!!!      .... Mabye for a hundred bucks I'd get one!  Just thinking Microsoft and hardware makes me puke in my mouth a little...


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

erocker said:


> From the creators of vaunted titles such as Windows ME, Pre-SP2 XT, and VISTA!!!!      .... Mabye for a hundred bucks I'd get one!  Just thinking Microsoft and hardware makes me puke in my mouth a little...



That is funny because currently there are no other next-gen consoles that 
have as many games and higher rated games. What do you play and how? 
If you play PC games, I dont recall many of them to run on linux..


----------



## error_f0rce (Jul 11, 2007)

TSX420J said:


> That is funny because currently there are no other next-gen consoles that
> have as many games and higher rated games.



Lol, did you even read his post?  He said "Microsoft and hardware".  The only point you mentioned here was games.... again with the games....   tell me, how does the fact that Microsoft pays other companies to develop games for it's console reflect upon Microsoft's ability (or lack there of) to produce good hardware?


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

error_f0rce said:


> Lol, did you even read his post?  He said "Microsoft and hardware".  The only point you mentioned here was games.... again with the games....   tell me, how does the fact that Microsoft pays other companies to develop games for it's console reflect upon Microsoft's ability (or lack there of) to produce good hardware?



Did you read his post???? 

 "Originally Posted by erocker  View Post
From the creators of vaunted titles such as Windows ME, Pre-SP2 XT, and VISTA!!!! .... Mabye for a hundred bucks I'd get one! Just thinking Microsoft and hardware makes me puke in my mouth a little..."


It is very clear he is dissing their OS's, which in turn are used to run games.. WTF 

I also saw what you pointed ou, but cant you see he just hates everything microsoft..


----------



## TSX420J (Jul 11, 2007)

Well today and yesterday MS just released a ton of video's(game trailers) from E3 plus a couple of demos too. I love the 360  because I was reading about the trailers on gamespot (who is covering E3 but didnt have videos yet) and was eager to see them. When I fired up the 360 there were all the trailers they were talking about.. All in 720p Woot Woot!!!! 

Too Human looks sick as f*ck!!!!
Devil May Cry 4 looks sick!!
Pretty much all the games looks sick.. 
There are many more videos but I dont feel like typing.. 

Plus I got a Ace combat 6 demo too..


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 11, 2007)

Personally I dont use games consoles to watch movies on as I believe it just puts wear & tear on the laser.

If you want to play games, get a 360.

If you want to watch DVDs, get a standalone DVD player.

If you want to watch HD DVDs, get the HD add-on for the 360  (stuff Blu-Ray, who wants 50 hours of extras anyway lol)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Personally I dont use games consoles to watch movies on as I believe it just puts wear & tear on the laser.
> 
> If you want to play games, get a 360.
> 
> ...



But you can rent/buy HD Movies in the Xbox Live Marketplace...what does that have to do with wear/tear on the laser?  It's in the Hard Drive.


----------



## SlipSlice (Jul 12, 2007)

Yea my mind is bout 95% on the 360, but now after just buying a truck, i have little money, but a truck gettin places comes before a 360, only because i have a computer at the time being!! lol.. But yea i gotta get a 360, probably the Elite not the premium, because im big on HD space, and hdmi just sounds good.. so errm.. when i get the extra cash im goin for the 360 hands down, pinki up though  hehe
slip


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 12, 2007)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> But you can rent/buy HD Movies in the Xbox Live Marketplace...what does that have to do with wear/tear on the laser?  It's in the Hard Drive.



Well nothing, because its software, not hardware.  You know what I meant anyway 

PS: who on earth would want to download a HD movie when the HDD is only 20GB (unless you have the 120GB Elite 360) ???


----------



## SlipSlice (Jul 13, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Well nothing, because its software, not hardware.  You know what I meant anyway
> 
> PS: who on earth would want to download a HD movie when the HDD is only 20GB (unless you have the 120GB Elite 360) ???



Yea im more set on the elite, just for the space.


----------

